
Is Medium the Future of Blogging? - ankit_tripock
I have been thinking about this lately.<p>Does a blogger need to know SEO, Distribution, Marketing, etc. ?
======
skilled
Hahaha, _wonderful_ title. Medium "could" work as a platform if bloggers were
given actual freedom for modifying their content presentation and profile
pages.

As it stands right now, Medium wants to be the big boss and dictate the rules.
Not only that, Medium actively blocks people out of reading content using very
shady tactics.

I just don't see how such flaws can make this sleezy platform 'the future of
blogging'.

------
Nextgrid
If this is truly the "future" of blogging then blogging is well and truly
dead.

